# Java Editor Label Farbe



## FeBe95 (9. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

nur eine kurze Frage: Wenn ich im JavaEditor bei einem Label eine eigenen Farbe wie z.B. 0xFFAA00 (hellorange) einstelle, vertauscht dieser bei einem Start des Programms diese Werte zu 0x00AAFF. Egal was ich eingebe, die Werte werden immer umgedreht, das Ergebnis is die negative Farbe. Was ist da los?
Ich benutze diesen JavaEditor:
Java-Editor - Java-Editor


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Feb 2012)

Schreibe mal den Programmierer an. Ich werte sowas als einen Bug.


----------



## FeBe95 (10. Feb 2012)

gab grade ein Update, das diesen Bug behoben hat, aber danke für die Info, ich hatte schon versucht Kontaktinfos zu finden, aber nichts gefunden!


----------

